# Heat Sign............Brian Chase



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> A chance encounter with Shaquille O'Neal helped Brian Chase land a contract with the Miami Heat. Chase's agent, Derrick Powell, said O'Neal watched Chase play a game earlier this month for the Barry Farms league in Washington and immediately phoned Heat President Pat Riley, urging him to take a look at him.
> 
> Chase arrived in Miami last week and after working out for the team, signed a two-year $1.4 million deal yesterday.
> 
> A Washington native, Chase had been invited to training camp with the Wizards after playing for its summer league team but elected to sign a deal with Miami that is partially guaranteed for the first season, Powell said.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2007/09/24/AR2007092401678.html


























> Born: Oct 8, 1981
> *Height: 5-9* / 1,75
> *Weight: 155 lbs.* / 70,3 kg.
> College : Virginia Tech
> Years Pro: R


http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brian_chase/career_stats.html



> Brian Chase / Washington Wizards
> Brian Chase is a player with a tremendous reputation in and around the basketball world. A Washington, D.C. native, Chase is a pint-size PG with a ton of skills. Roughly 5-foot-8, his floor generalship is arguably the best outside of the NBA and he is an above average shooter. He spent most of last season with the L.A. Defenders in the D-league and even though he didn’t get a chance to play a lot in summer league, Chase confidence should be pretty high going into training camp with the Wizards.


http://slamonline.com/online/2007/09/most-known-unknown/


Who needs Charlie Bell, Mo Williams, Mickael Pietrus, Mike Bibby, or Ron Artest....*WE GOT BRIAN CHASE*! Our Summer League Team is looking NASTY for next summer! :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Chase must be ecstatic right now. Thats a pretty story book type signing right there


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

LOL who cares about the summer league we got the regular season to worry about....


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

brian chase.....


hmm, very interesting. lets see what he can do...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DemonaL said:


> LOL who cares about the summer league we got the regular season to worry about....


We got Brian Chase. We have nothing to worry about.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Let's see what he can do


He could end up being one hell of a player who gives 110% every day because of this once in a lifetime opportunity


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

chucky atkins kinda player?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, it wasn't Riles' decision. He doesn't really care for short PGs. Must be all Shaq. Let's hope he's on to something, and not on something.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, it wasn't Riles' decision. He doesn't really care for short PGs. Must be all Shaq. Let's hope he's on to something, and not on something.


It wasn't Riles decision??? He's the President and Coach of this team! If we're just gonna sign guys that Shaq and Dwyane see playing pick up ball, we're in for a long LONG season...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The guy got a two year 1.4 mil contract. Not a lot, but I'm sure Riley sees something in him. Either way, we still need a SF


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> It wasn't Riles decision??? He's the President and Coach of this team! If we're just gonna sign guys that Shaq and Dwyane see playing pick up ball, we're in for a long LONG season...


I would question how many short PGs we've had on the team...Not many. I mean, I suppose Riles said "Shaq, you might be on to something, we'll lock him up and see what he shows," but I don't think he loved it. Just my opinion, but I've never seen Riles really go after undersized PGs. Only exception was Timmy, and he was 6-0 and exceptional.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Riles is the pants of the team, not Shaq. shaq recommended Chase and after taking a look, Riley liked what he saw. simple as that


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

We just need him to bring the ball up and have a decent assist to turnover ratio. I'm not worried about his height, you worry about height for positions 2-5, not your 1. Hardaway was small and was probably our best PG in Heat history. Hardaway was 6'0! I've seen him in person a few times and he was right up to me, and I'm 5'9! Anyways, Riley must see something in him....just gotta wait and see


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Askins said:


> We just need him to bring the ball up and have a decent assist to turnover ratio. I'm not worried about his height, you worry about height for positions 2-5, not your 1. Hardaway was small and was probably our best PG in Heat history. Hardaway was 6'0! I've seen him in person a few times and he was right up to me, and I'm 5'9! Anyways, Riley must see something in him....just gotta wait and see


Tim Hardaway was also had 3 inches and 40 lbs on Chase!

Tim Hardaway was also one of the best PGs in the 90s, not a undrafted one-year vet who barely got PT on the Wizards summer league team, whom Shaq witnessed playing basically pick-up ball this summer as his reference to Riley.

Riley is NOT a fan of small PGs, and I know for a fact that this is one of the main reasons we passed on Jameer Nelson a few years back in favor of Dorell. I know the expectations aren't high for this kid, but in the case of Jameer, how many PGs have started on championship teams at 5-9? 5-10? even 5-11 or 6-0? It's a VERY short list...small PGs like Brian Chase are few and far between for the simple reason that their size limits them so much, that they have to be EXTREMELY talented to make it in this league of size and strength.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

They should keep him fresh in case Shaq needs a snack.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

So what if he's short? Maybe he's really good enough to make an impact on the team and maybe he's not? There's only one way to find out.


----------

